# K3 Locking up and rebooting



## vengo97 (Aug 4, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed their K3's locking up and rebooting when trying to certain tasks.  Eg. Sorting books into collections, or using the browser, or searching the Amazon store??

This has been happening to me, and it is getting a little old.  It is not due to indexing, I only have 6 books so far.  I do have wireless on and am connected to Wifi.

Any thoughts.  I'm hoping if this is happening widespread, there will be a software update soon to correct this problem.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, it's a known problem with some K3's: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34163.0.html

I'm holding out hope it can be resolved with a firmware update and I don't have to send mine back for a new one.


----------

